
T-Mobile Sues Starbucks Over Free Wifi  - jmorin007
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/07/t-mobile-vs-starbucks-free-wifi/
======
railsjedi
Wifi is such a disaster. The horrible wifi hotspot industry is about to be
killed off by 3g/4g technologies. And good riddance.

